# Better 610m observation/communication tower?



## Sagaris (Nov 28, 2006)

So, which is the better design for a TV tower? I know neither is built and construction for the Sumida tower hasnt even started, but at the moment, which do you like more/ are more excited about? Both are around 610m tall and seem to have observation decks around 450m up. Small towers like the CN tower and Jakarta tower need not apply.

Guangzhou TV tower


































Sumida TV tower


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

deleted


----------



## DetroitBosnian (Jul 24, 2005)

Guangzhou TV tower is way better, the other in Tokyo would make me piss my self if i was walking down the street in Tokyo, reminds me of something from Akira for some reason


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

I chose Guangzhou as well, but Sumida is ok and I think the Tokyo skyline really needs something like that.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

they are both nice but I choose Guangzhou because it falow a diferent disign, the athor one looks similar to many athors around the world kay:


----------



## Kngkyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Sumida. I find the Guangzhou design to be extremely ugly myself.


----------



## FlyerFan (Mar 25, 2005)

Since when did a 553 metre tower become small?

- Flyer Fan


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Guangzhou is miles better and very unique, I think. That's what Tokyo would need...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Guangzhou's is stunning! The Sumida looks like a knockoff of CN Tower!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I like both. The Sumida tower looks like a mix of a stretched Eiffel Tower and an ordinary TV Tower.


----------



## NegiNegi (Nov 26, 2006)

Refined design of New Tokyo Tower
Released in Nov 24 2006
Supervised by Tadao Ando(architect) and Kiichi Sumikawa(engraver)


----------



## cheeriokid61 (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, that's ugly? Why'd they change it?


----------



## InfoAddict (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely Guanzhou one! Its the best TV tower design I've ever seen! 
It's state-of-art in structure, and Sumida state-of-awkward.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Guangzhou TV tower is the best one.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Sumida Tower for me


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Why do they plan zo build both tower as lattice tower and not as concrete tower?


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

I prefer Guangzhou TV tower because the design is new, whereas the other tower looks like any other.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Obelixx said:


> Why do they plan zo build both tower as lattice tower and not as concrete tower?


think steel looks more modern than grey concrete


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Guangzhou TV tower :yes:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Guangzhou TV tower by far.
Tokyo tower looks better with the new design but still miles away from Guangzhou.


----------

